# Ephedrine



## Abi.x.

Hiya Everyone,

I have recently come to a decision lol that on pay day i want to buy a fat burner..

I have read all about ephedrine as I have read it is the most popular fat burner, however, I then read a story about a girl my age (17) who died taking them because her blood stopped clotting properly and her hands and feet went black and blood clots laid in her brain, arteries and around her heart. Brought a good few tears to my eyes and now I don't know what to do :S because I don't fancy killing myself especially if it's just to help speed up weightloss.

Any suggestions, as i am very one minded seeing something like that makes me not want it so am tryna be a little more open for suggestion this time lol

I took L-Carnitine for a week and it didn't seem to do anything or is this because i didn't give it a chance?

Thanks in advance for any help

Abi

x

Thought I would play with the fonts lol (easily amused)


----------



## robisco11

If your wanting fat loss its imperative that you get you diet and training sorted. Personally i wouldnt use eph, but thats just my opinion, i feel you could get very good results and results you'll be happy with, without its use. If you post up your diet, stats etc, it'll be easy for people to advise you in the steps your best taking to achieve your goals.


----------



## Stork

Personally I've heard great things about Slim Xtreme (appetite suppressant, mood enhancer, gives you energy) - they rave about it a lot on bodybuilding.com forums. It's way up on my list of 'things that I'd buy if I had money'


----------



## Bomb

L-Cartnitine is often underdosed for the person and too much is expected from it, Phase-2 (Phaseolamin) is the same, people expect far far too much from it.

L-Car is usually recommended at 1,000-4,000mg (1-4g) a day, which makes it quite expensive (Holland and Barratt have a half price offer at the moment: 60 x 500mg caps at £10), so looking at 2-8 caps/tabs a day, so most people don't use it to its full potential, you really need 21-28 days to make a fair assessment.

Weider do an energy drink with 1,000mg L-Car in it, tastes like ass, but seriously what supp drinks don't ? So I use 3 of them a day when I use L-Car to make sure I'm hitting enough.

As for the clotting you mentioned, that would more likely be a reaction to Aspirin or some other blood thinner rather than ephedrine alone, ephedrine would no doubt exacerbate the situation but its not likely to be the sole cause. I'm not a medical expert by any means and you should consult your doctor.

If your genuinely concerned you can talk to your doctor about similar products, they won't be happy talking about it but if you tell them your going to anyway they can and are indeed obligated to an extent to advise you about it. Tell them your planning on taking Sida Cordifolia which contains Ephedrine and want to know if you're likely to be safe on it.

You can also ask your doctor to refer you to the dietician (usually they visit your clinic anyway), and work with them to help sort you diet and get on track. If your BMI is 27-30 or higher you could also ask the nurse about supervised treatment using Sibutramine or Orlistat (Rimonbant has been pulled by NICE).

So plenty of options there for you


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Use caffiene tabs


----------



## Jason Griffiths

Grenade fat burners are good imo.


----------



## Dai Jones

Abi.x. said:


> Hiya Everyone,
> 
> I have recently come to a decision lol that on pay day i want to buy a fat burner..
> 
> I have read all about ephedrine as I have read it is the most popular fat burner, however, I then read a story about a girl my age (17) who died taking them because her blood stopped clotting properly and her hands and feet went black and blood clots laid in her brain, arteries and around her heart. Brought a good few tears to my eyes and now I don't know what to do :S because I don't fancy killing myself especially if it's just to help speed up weightloss.
> 
> Any suggestions, as i am very one minded seeing something like that makes me not want it so am tryna be a little more open for suggestion this time lol
> 
> I took L-Carnitine for a week and it didn't seem to do anything or is this because i didn't give it a chance?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help
> 
> Abi
> 
> x
> 
> Thought I would play with the fonts lol (easily amused)


I use Eph and works very well for me, I do a 4week on off cycle and to a diet plan and hard work in the gym.

To regards the story they must have had a reaction?


----------



## meat pie

I found ephedrine worked quite well, definately speeds up the metabolism supresses apetite etc. Ended up taking it to get through the night shifts though because it was so easy.


----------



## criticalbench

If you do decide on ephedrine, I would start at 10mg twice a day, and go no higher than 20mg. It is a solid fat burner, and relatively safe if used appropriately with no pre-existing medical complication in regards to cardiopulmonary health.


----------



## deano

I believe you can use upto 100mgs of Eph per day (roughly)


----------



## Lulu

Abi, I've had really good results with eph and have used it for cutting cycles for a number of years. As the others have said, diet is key. IMO there's no point taking a fat burning supplement if you don't get the diet right - get the diet and training right and maximise the effects of the fatburner!!

Good luck whatever your decision. :thumb:


----------



## criticalbench

deano said:


> I believe you can use upto 100mgs of Eph per day (roughly)


I'm using 90 total, so I'd say your about right


----------

